
Gawker’s nemesis is working on a social network offering access to the rich - hhs
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615108/column-aron-dsouza-gawker-jake-lodwick-sarah-cone-social-network-peter-thiel/
======
api
This would be a fascinating social network to observe. The practical necessity
of never offending peers and the decorum of the upper class in general would,
when combined with the diversity of views, yield an environment where
everything would sound like a very bland non-controversial Ted talk and the
only reaction would be 'like' with no comment.

Over time a hive mind would emerge that would be maximally optimistic and
humanitarian, devoid of actual content, and in no way representative of any
view held by any actual person.

The higher you go in the social hierarchy the less free speech you have. I'd
argue that that even applies to people like Trump who style themselves as
assholes. If Trump suddenly drops the clown wig and busts out an erudite
argument the spell will be broken and he could never put on the clown wig
again.

